# Vuelta USA Pista crankset



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey all,
I'm interested in getting a track crankset, but I don't really want to spend 200$+ on this. So, looking on eBay, I found this :
http://cgi.ebay.ca/VUELTA-PISTA-tra...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item5192c639f8

Has anyone here used this crankset or seen one in person and can comment on the quality? It's by far the cheapest 144 BCD track crankset that I've ever seen. Even if the chainring were to be crap, if the arms are any good, it's quite a steal IMHO... Hey, it even looks good!

What are your opinions on this crank?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

For the money, they are hard to beat....I've seen them in person....Go for it


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> For the money, they are hard to beat....I've seen them in person....Go for it


Coming from you Dave, this means a lot! Thanks for answering so quickly.

Another thing : while searching info on the required BB spindle length, I found this : 
"Use with 107 or 110mm JIS Square Taper BB"

How do I determine whether I need a 107 mm or a 110mm spindle?
Does it have to do with the frame's spacing?


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Spacing is pretty easy to figure out once you have the formula.

*A - B = X*

*A* = Crankset chainline

*B* = Rear wheel chainline

*X* = the necessary adjustment on _both_ sides of the axle.

So your goal is A - B = 0

To figure out the length of the bottom bracket you need to multiply X by 2. Now, an example using entirely made up numbers.

Cranks, using a 110mm bottom bracket, have a chainline of 43.5 (again, this is made up!) The rear wheel has a chainline of 42. So here it is in the formula:

43.5 - 42 = 1.5
1.5 x 2 =3
110 - 3 = 107

With that scenario you'd need a 107 bottom bracket. Also remember to get the right size for your BB shell on the frame, be it 68, 72, 75, or whatever you may have.


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

I've purchased a Campy crank from these folks. They ship quick and as described.


----------

